# Homemade French bread and cinnamon rolls



## redneck5236 (Feb 6, 2021)

Going to a friends house today for annual Christmas gift exchange ! Late this year due to weather and COVID ! Had it here last year so at there house this year ! Have no idea what they are cooking but my contribution is home made French bread and cinnamon buns for desert ! Also taking them a big bowl of my homemade chili from the other day ! Will be good friends! Good beer! And good food!


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 6, 2021)

Fantastic looking carbs. Well done.


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 6, 2021)

Bread and rolls look nice!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 6, 2021)

Man those look good.  You guys killing me with all this bread    I finally got my glucose in the 90's this week and blowing it back up this weekend.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 6, 2021)

Looking good.
Hope mine looks that good.
Im new to the bread making.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 6, 2021)

Looks delicious! 

Ryan


----------

